# Not needing a Mod??



## austin (May 9, 2008)

Just wondering...
Do any of you know of a good quality smoker that DOES NOT need modifying?


----------



## t-bone tim (May 9, 2008)

Well , depends , if your talking electric let me throw the masterbuilt's hat in the ring .... it's very versitile .....you can do most anything with it ..... as far as propane goes , I'm sure someone will chime in soon .....and with charcoal it seems all of those benefit with some kind of mod


----------



## capt dan (May 9, 2008)

Lots of them, but they may be a little pricey! Most of the mods are fairly affordable, and most smokers that cost less than 300-400 dollars, can be made more efficient with a few simple mods. My  Charbroil silver cost me about 150 bucks, and the mods I made for it probably ran me about another 25 bucks.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 9, 2008)

Build a drum...no mods, works great!!


----------



## bigun (May 9, 2008)

I don't know maybe I am weird but I think the modding is part of the fun, just like I enjoy tending the fire, and trying out different rubs and things.  I just generally tinkering with the smoker, food, and fuel to find good combinations and see if I can improve on them.  If I wanted simplicity there are far easier ways to cook things.  Of course that may change in the near future when I do my first brisket,  I guess we will see how much I like tinkering, after tending a fire for double digit hours.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (May 9, 2008)

It's inevitable, that no matter which model you buy, you will want to mod something eventually. Most of them are not as much needed as wanted. Most smokers cook well without any special help. They just cook better with mods.  In addition, the mods add a little personality to your rig, and they are often fun to create. You get a sense of pride out of customizing your cooker. I say don't avoid mods, embrace them.


----------



## austin (May 9, 2008)

Maybe I should clarify...
I do love to smoke, grill, cook-
I am not a handyman...
I do not like to tinker with mods, renos, construction.

Example...do I like cars...yes. Do I like hotrods yes...
Do I like to tinker and build them NO!  I am just not the mechanical type.  I know we are all blessed with our different abilities and that is just not one of mine.  I would rather- MUCH rather- pay someone to do it for me. 
So if it has to be a more expensive cooker that does NOT need to be modified by me, then so be it.

Again- I love to smoke...I love to cook....I just want to find the right cooker that will not need me to modify it.  I am alllll up for modifying me...and my cooking- I just do not want to have to modify it.


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 9, 2008)

Well, in that case, I think it would depend on how much meat you plan to smoke.  For personal use for your family and a few friends, the WSM is a good smoker right out of the box.  If you want more room, or are looking to burn wood for your smokes, get out your checkbook and start looking at the Lang cookers....no mods necessary, and they produce some great Q.

There are quite a few higher-end pits available....depending on your budget.....Lang and Klose being the first ones that come to mind.  Do a little research through the forums and online......then decide how much effort you want to put into your smokes, and that will help decide which smoker you buy.

Hope this helps,
Eric


----------



## chargrilled (May 9, 2008)

I see it like this, if money is no object then spend it on something you have researched and will do what you want to cook.  IN GENERAL more money/less mods.  I have several offsets that I like but $ is a concern sooooooooooo I spent 150 on the CG w/ SFB and 7500 hrs on SMF and 25-30 bucks on materials and 3-4 hrs of my time modding it and I am starting to get it dialed in but that is:

#1 by choice  
#2 if I spent money on a new smoker at this point I would be living in your spare bedroom next week!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Besides, the money I saved on the smoker only needing SIMPLE mods I could spend on MEAT for the smoker!!!

JM2Cents.


----------



## rivet (May 9, 2008)

What chargrilled said!


----------



## ron50 (May 9, 2008)

I understand completely as I am not one for making mods either. 

For charcoal the WSM is probably your best bet. Most of the suggested mods to this smoker have to do with the thermometer and you can just run a digital thru the vent.
The vents are already in place and where they need to be. The water bowl could be larger but not necessary.

For propane the CCSV is probably the best bet. Sufficient vents and temp control, large capacity.

I can't speak on wood burners or electric.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## pigcicles (May 9, 2008)

I'm not sure of a price range you are looking at, or the type of fuel you want to use, or if you prefer a vertical or horizontal smoker. 

You might consider a Traeger (pellet smoker). A little pricey, but shouldn't need any mods. Down fall is needing to buy pellets - but most people have to buy wood chunks / chips too. Check on availability of pellets.

If Big Al comes along on this I'll have to deny ever saying that.

For propane you might consider a GOSM or similar unit. The only mod that most people make is going to a thinner chip tray to get the chips smoking faster.

Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## smokewatcher (May 9, 2008)

I thought the drum was one big huge mod.


----------



## austin (May 9, 2008)

great!!! Thank you all so very much- I really do appreciate it!

As you can see I am just starting my research.  I am so glad to have found this forum.  I will def. check out the ones you have all recommended and I may revisit this post to ask opinions of cookers that I am looking at.  

Again, thank you for your recommendations.

If others come to mind- feel free to post.

As for fuel- Id prefer to stick with charcoal and wood


----------



## walking dude (May 9, 2008)

what he said..........heehhehe


----------



## fatback joe (May 10, 2008)

Stumps........no mods, but 2K+ to get in the dance.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 10, 2008)

Nope, the drum is a build from scratch project.
Easy and inexpensive  and a breeze to cook on!


----------



## capt dan (May 10, 2008)

Stumps are great units and alot less trouble than an offset, and the gravity charcoal feed is a plus.

I love my Lang 60 mobile, but part of my spare time has to be cutting wood, or having it delivered for about 75-80 bucks a truckload.



There is a slight learning curve with stick burners, and they are usually large and expensive. One like mine would run ya about $3200-$4000 new  w/shipping. I bought mine slightly used, but the used ones are hard to find.


----------



## smokewatcher (May 10, 2008)

Yep! Built one a few months back and it was instantly my favorite smoker.  My GOSM is jealous!


----------



## austin (May 13, 2008)

Just an update.....
I decided on the WSM for my first dedicated smoker!
After obsessing for months- my wife decided to surprise me with my birthday gift :) Maybe she did not want to see me much this summer. Haha.

Anyway- I thought I would post an update and say thank you again for your help.


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 13, 2008)

Good choice!!.......everybody that I know that has one, loves it.....now, your big choice is.....lump charcoal, or briquettes?  Both will work, lump will give you more heat.....briquettes=even burn.  

Congrats on the new toy......and don't forget the q-view!!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## fatback joe (May 13, 2008)

Congrats!!

But I have to ask............what mods you going to do?


----------

